# Need some input...



## gclcpa (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi folks,

I almost bought a 2004 GTO on Saturday. I want the car really badly, but because my present vehicle is so upside down, my payment would end up being about $565 per month.

Before I make that kind of commitment, I wanted to get an idea as to how many of you use your GTO as your commuting vehicle. Do any of you have long commutes? My commute is 75 miles round trip every day, and I anticipate that I will put on around 25,000 miles a year on the car.

Have any of you gotten 20 mpg consistently? Have any of you heard how the car fares in terms of vehicle theft?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

To determine if it is a good deal

Selling price (not neccessarily MSRP)
- Trade-in Value
+ Tax, tags, fees
+ Payoff
-----------------

= Total Cash exchanging hands.

Then multiply by the appropriate factor for the financing terms to get your payment..

Someone else Please help with the factor, I'm a little rusty  

PS: If you're already upside down, and you get a GTO, be prepared to keep it for a while :cool 

And yes, you can average 23+ mpg on the highway in a 6M without cruise control. (Higher with Cruise)


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

Selling price (not neccessarily MSRP)
- Trade-in Value
+ Tax, tags, fees
+ Payoff
- Current Incentives
- GM Family First (If Available)


U* Should By It From A State With Low Taxes if Thats Possible For U


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

PGoldz said:


> U* Should By It From A State With Low Taxes if Thats Possible For U


Not sure if this would matter. I'm pretty sure you pay the sales tax in the state that you register it in, at least, this is the case for me buying the car in Missouri and registering it in Illinois.


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

Ahh... I Heard Texas has no Sales Tax...is That true?


----------



## 1stGTO (Sep 19, 2004)

*Payments*

Thats about what I am paying for my GTO and it hurts every month.. The Goat only gets 17 no matter how you drive, I commute 100mi a day and I fill up every 2 days, so be prepared to spend some loot on gas


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

PGoldz said:


> Ahh... I Heard Texas has no Sales Tax...is That true?


Not true. :shutme 


You still have to pay TTL. There is "state" sales tax, but each city/county sets it's own rate. Mine is 8.25%.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

gclcpa said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I almost bought a 2004 GTO on Saturday. I want the car really badly, but because my present vehicle is so upside down, my payment would end up being about $565 per month.
> 
> ...


 :willy: 
http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/alternative/112_031120_coy/


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

PGoldz said:


> Ahh... I Heard Texas has no Sales Tax...is That true?


New Hampshire has no sales tax at all. Too bad i couldnt just drive up there and buy one and skip the sales tax, pesky Registry makes you pay at registration time...


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

I was $7k upside down on my trade in and got the GTO for $503/month with no money down, but it is a smartbuy. This was at the beginning of October with only the $3500 cash back at the time. I did get $1500 in dealer certs. though.


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

Ahh...In The State of Michigan Theirs A 6% Sales Tax


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

djdub said:


> I was $7k upside down on my trade in and got the GTO for $503/month with no money down, but it is a smartbuy. This was at the beginning of October with only the $3500 cash back at the time. I did get $1500 in dealer certs. though.


I was 11K upside down and got into a 3 Year/15K mile lease for 509.26/mo. I really wanted the car, so the price was only $55.00 more per month than the car I traded. I was satisfied, which is really the bottom line.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

If money is an issue, by a used C5 corvette. I've heard GTO owners getting badd gas mileage. I've gotten 30mpg going on a 230 mile trip to Chicago. 27mpg going to Tennessee, and I was driving 80-90mph too.


----------



## skulltatt (Jan 7, 2005)

TexasRealtor said:


> Not true. :shutme
> 
> 
> You still have to pay TTL. There is "state" sales tax, but each city/county sets it's own rate. Mine is 8.25%.


Actually, on a car the tax is 6.25% in Tx.


----------



## gclcpa (Jan 9, 2005)

*I got mine on Saturday 1/22/05*

Worked the whole deal out on Friday over the phone and (mostly) e-mail. Got a much better deal than the first one I posted about.

I love this car! I can't imagine why people say it looks "bland." It looks great, sounds great, runs great. It is so awesome to push down on the gas pedal and have all that torque and power, without even downshifting!

It's great. The only thing I hate is that in my 37 mile one way commute, I don't get to let it stretch its legs out too much because of the traffic.


arty:


----------

